# ممكن اي كتاب او معلومات في التقييس والسيطرة النوعية الخاصة بالمشتقات النفطية



## احمد نجيب الحديثي (13 يوليو 2009)

الاخوة الاعزاء 

تحية طيبة 

ارجو منكم مساعدتي في اي معلومات او مراجع تهتم بعمليات التقييس والسيطرة النوعية فيما يتعلق بالمنتوجات النفطية من طرق فحص واختبار جودة المنتجات الى اجهزة الفحص المستخدمة وطرق معالجة التلوث في حالة خلط منتوجين والطرق القياسية العلمية للمعالجة وكل مايتعلق بامور السيطرة النوعية في المنشات النفطية 

مع التقدير


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (22 يوليو 2009)

_السلام عليكم _
_طرق الفحص اخي يمكن ان تحصل عليه من موقع معهد البترولالامريكي فهذا الكتاب يعطيك شرح للفحوصات اما التلوث ياتي بعده فحوصات اطلب اي شيء وستجدني عوننا لك انشالله_


----------



## المذنب التائب (27 يوليو 2009)

يوجد كتاب في معهد المهنة النفطية في سورية اسمه اختبار المنتجات النفطية
أو استخدم ال astm


----------

